# Voice from the Sea (Review, 699 words)



## Nippon Devil (Oct 19, 2014)

(I wasn't sure if Reviews fell under "journalism" or general non-fiction. If someone would like to clarify that would be wonderful!)

Cantus's world is filled with noise. An annoying buzz like the static from a TV. At home it's his mother, and at school it's his “friends”. The only place young Cantus can escape is in the calm of the blue sea. But one day, he is greeted by a peculiar girl with blue hair. And so begins the story of Voice from the Sea.



 Voice from the Sea is a visual novel: A hybrid between a choose your own adventure and a video game. You scroll through text, but the text is aided by pictures, music, and sounds. Visual novels originated from japan, but thanks to open source engines like Ren'py, the genre is starting to see some action across the puddle.


 Most of the story takes place on a beach through conversations between Cantus and Maris, the enigmatic blue haired girl. The two are like ice cream and fresh asphalt. Maris is bubbly, open, and eager to help. Meanwhile, Cantus is gruff, standoffish, and selfish. It's not long before Maris issues herself a challenge to make Cantus smile within seven days. It's surely not a story fueled by sex and gun play, but it is a lighthearted tale with a few good jokes. There are one or two Japanese culture references, but nothing that won't impede a westerner from enjoying the story.  


 I won't lie, I almost stopped playing the game at the introduction. Cantus doesn't really make himself out to be a very nice character. I told myself there were plenty of people more deserving of Maris's company than this dweeby little emo kid. He does start to grow on you as the story goes on and his back story unfolds. Maris very much carries the player through the early chapters of the story by herself. It's a shame she doesn't see the same kind of character development. They give you a few hints, but you never really know anything about Maris. Cantus does says on day three-five-ish  that like a magic trick, it's less interesting when you know how it works. Sadly, excessive withholding of information doesn't makes Maris feel more mysterious, but underdeveloped when things start coming together.


 The game's graphics are on par with most commercial visual novels. The anime/manga style drawings are commonplace in this genre, but all the characters are as well developed visually as they are in text. Cantus's helmet shaped hair and headphones makes it look like he's trying to keep the world out. Maris's ribbons and flowing gown add flair while still keeping her humble in appearance. Like most visual novels, There aren't very many “animations”, which can make things look stiff if you're expecting a cinematic experience.


 The music was very pleasant. It always fits the situation and theme of the game perfectly. I wish I could say the same thing for the sounds. They get the job done, but they feel a bit camp and don't really go with the rest of the game.


 Voice of the Sea's greatest flaw however lies not in it's ambiance or story, but it's mechanics as a game. Though it is a choose your own adventure, your choices don't really matter. It's less a game and more like an interactive fiction. You can access different dialog branches, but nothing you do really affects the direction of the story in a meaningful way. So in conclusion...


 If you're looking for an adrenaline fueled ride with important choice making, than this channel won't give you very good reception. If you're in the mood for a heartwarming tale in a beach setting, than tune in. Maris will be challenged to make Cantus smile in seven days, but I'm sure she'll make you smile a lot sooner than that.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 19, 2014)

You have a strong opening giving game a introduction so the player will no what to expect. 

A couple things stood out that seemed out of place.  The term *The bulk* of the story seems out of place

*The problems with the game's music? Nothing   *I would word this differently, it does not match the tone of the rest of the piece


*The last thing I'd like to talk about   *This also seem out of place.


You have a good strong ending, cleanly written.

 I so no SPAG  but you know what that's worth coming from me...Bob


----------



## Greimour (Oct 19, 2014)

Ah, PW.

This is an actual game... by Zeiva Inc... (not sure on spelling of Zeiva)

Anyway, Nippon. To answer your question.

Non-Fiction = Anything factual. There is a journalistic section I believe for that kind of thing.

We do have Reviews section though. It's really for Books and Authors, but I don't see why Visual Novels, Light Novels and so forth can't also be posted there. It has a story and an author, so to me it's fine. If that is what the review is about. Not sure if your post would fit in the category seeing as you talk about Graphics and stuff. 

~~~

I have personal history with Kong myself, so I was already aware of the site. But this 'review' sounds like an advertisement more than anything. Advertisement for Kong and getting people to play the game. I don't think this post would go in reviews or Non-Fiction. Maybe General Discussions or your Blog. 

~~~

[URL="http://www.writingforums.com/forums/96-Creative-Arts-and-Crafts-General-Discussions"]*Creative Arts and General Discussions*[/URL]
The great works and new works of outsiders; general discussions about  visual arts, film, TV, music and theatre; the tools and resources; games  and challenges; even hints and tips can be discussed here. Relevant  links allowed.


P.S. I doubt I will check out the game, but was interesting to read what you had to say about it.


~Kev.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Oct 19, 2014)

I agree with those points, and have adjusted the review.

Thanks for commenting, bob!

EDIT: Oh, you caught me just as I came back, Kev!

Well, surely a child's book would contain pictures no? 


Also, I'm wounded that you think that this is advertising! I have no connection with kongregate, but felt that it was a great place to play the game without downloading it. When I wrote the review, I tried to be factual and let the reader know if they would like the game rather than feed them my own personal thoughts. Maybe it's strange to write a review this way, but I don't really care for reviews where the reviewer presses strong personal opinions onto the reader. My goal was to let you decide if the game was worth your time. I'm actually happy that you don't find the game interesting, because I enjoyed it, and that would mean that my review worked as I wanted it to.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 19, 2014)

I do think this is a very detailed review. Like Greimour, I would have other interests, but for those that share your interest in visual novels/games, I think it is quite informative.

I personally didn't feel you were trying to advertise the book, but to play it safe, maybe next time don't mention the link. Good review :thumbl:


----------



## Nippon Devil (Oct 19, 2014)

Mrmustard, thanks for the advice and kind words. I'll remove the link post haste!

Also Kev, I forgot to thank you for commenting. I was just wound because I try not to come across as a seedy salesman. Sorry about that.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 19, 2014)

Nah, don't worry about it. 

The review was fine, but when it got to the end my interpretation of the closing statement made me_ feel like _you only made the review to get more people in to play it. Not saying it was your intent, just the result I ended up with. Some would say that's my fault for reading it that way, but it doesn't matter. 


For me, I would have started and ended differently. Such as:

I have recently began trying to find games with strong story lines and have found some interesting ones along the way. Right now my interest is with Voices from The Sea, by Zeiva Inc. I found the game at 'blah blah blah' ...

That gets the 'advertisement' out of the way with nothing more than a passing comment in the beginning. The beginning of your journey into this game. From there you can fully focus on the game, its content and the story within. It's the difference of hyping a game before advertising where to get it and reviewing a game after explaining a little beforehand. 

The closing statement then, instead of being a link to the site, could be your overall rating. For example. I give this game 3/5 stars for gameplay, 4/5 for characters, 5/5 for story, 5/5 for music and 2/5 for graphics.

  Hope that helps clear up my view and why I felt it was borderline advertisement. The order in which you present your information makes all the difference.


Regards,


~Kev.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 19, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Ah, PW.
> 
> This is an actual game... by Zeiva Inc... (not sure on spelling of Zeiva)
> 
> ...




 Kev.  Sometimes I just suffer from oldmanitis.... I like my Grandfather used to say "I can't keep up with your slang, What the hell is groovy?"


----------

